# Diablo 3: Hexendoktor besiegt Bossgegner Butcher im Inferno-Modus in neun Sekunden - Beweisvideo



## FrankMoers (26. Mai 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Diablo 3: Hexendoktor besiegt Bossgegner Butcher im Inferno-Modus in neun Sekunden - Beweisvideo* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Diablo 3: Hexendoktor besiegt Bossgegner Butcher im Inferno-Modus in neun Sekunden - Beweisvideo


----------



## Zapman2010 (26. Mai 2012)

Die Bären sind echt das Beste, machen krassen Schaden ich liebe die auch


----------



## boyclar (26. Mai 2012)

Und ich packe nicht mal Belial auf Hölle mit meinem Dh Ö_Ö


----------



## meth0d (26. Mai 2012)

Belial stinkt auch 
Nimm am besten smoke screen und vault + sentry mit homing rockets + grenades mit rage regeneration


----------



## UrielOWA (26. Mai 2012)

Ein Löwe sagte einst:
"Uiiii, toll...verzeih mir wenn ich nicht vor Freude in die Luft springe aber mein Kreuz, du verstehst?"


----------



## LostHero (26. Mai 2012)

Also bei mir stinken die Bären zum Himmel und taugen nich mal was gegen Trash...  Würd auch gern mal wissen was der für Gear hat, so dass er die dauerspammen kann (ich bin nach 3 Teddys nämlich trocken wie die Wüste).
Stufe 55 atm...


----------



## marzipanmann (26. Mai 2012)

Habe gestern unter 5 Sekunden einen dicken 5 Kilo Haufen gemacht, bekomme ich nun auch eine News dafür ?


----------



## chbdiablo (26. Mai 2012)

LostHero schrieb:


> Also bei mir stinken die Bären zum Himmel und taugen nich mal was gegen Trash...  Würd auch gern mal wissen was der für Gear hat, so dass er die dauerspammen kann (ich bin nach 3 Teddys nämlich trocken wie die Wüste).
> Stufe 55 atm...


 
Kein Gear, sondern den passiven Skill Vision Quest.


----------



## Rofljoey (26. Mai 2012)

Sein kompletter Build ist darauf ausgelegt, dass er die Bären durchcasten  kann. Sein Spirit Walk ist mit der Rune versehen, dass er beim benutzen  Mana wieder bekommt. Sein Voodo ist auf Manaragg ausgelegt, so kann er  ganze Zeit Bären durchcasten. Wie auch oben erwähnt spielt der passive  Skill auch eien wichtige Rolle. Sein Equip ist nebenbei auch sehr gut,  er dürfte in dem Fight knapp an die 50k DPS kommen. DIese Skillung  eignet sich auch perfekt zum farmen, weil alles in Sekundenbrauchteilen  umfällt.


----------



## MiLCHMAUSiE (26. Mai 2012)

Nur weil ein Freak, der wohl nix anderes zu tun hat, einen Boss so schnell legt, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass Otto Normalspieler das auch schafft. Also bitte bloß nicht die Schwierigkeit noch weiter hochschrauben. Hölle ist bereits mehr als heftig.


----------



## wurzn (27. Mai 2012)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Kein Gear, sondern den passiven Skill Vision Quest.


 
hat er nicht in benutzung. damit hat man mana ohne ende, ja. 
der macht locker 50k. so gesehn, kann des wohl jeder, der sein zeugs hat. klar die gear. 
der spuckt mim blasrohr 30-60k. kein witz


----------



## RedDragon20 (27. Mai 2012)

MiLCHMAUSiE schrieb:


> Nur weil ein Freak, der wohl nix anderes zu tun hat, einen Boss so schnell legt, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass Otto Normalspieler das auch schafft. Also bitte bloß nicht die Schwierigkeit noch weiter hochschrauben. Hölle ist bereits mehr als heftig.


 
War klar, dass wieder so'n Kommentar kommt. Wieso ist er denn ein Freak? Vielleicht ist er einfach nur gut? 
Ich lese aus deinen Worten...Neid heraus.


----------



## Prisco (27. Mai 2012)

Also ich kenne Leute, die 20 Euro im Monat nur dafür bezahlen, um immer die aktuellsten Hacks zu haben.


Die Spielehersteller sind gegen die Übermacht der "bezahlten" Hacker machtlos.
Die Jungs, die Spiele-Hacks professionell erstellen, sind richtig smarte Jungs und schlecht verdienen tun sie auch nicht.

Ein Bekannter hat in BF3  immer ~  90 zu 5  und jeder denkt, dass er gut ist.
Die Wahrheit ist, er lässt sich nie beim Hacken verwischen.
Man könnte jetzt von Neid sprechen, aber die paar Euros im Monat für Hack-Updates spar ich mir dann doch lieber und bekomme auf die Fresse.

Meine Ernüchterung:  Wettkampf in Videospielen ist Bullshit, "genauso wie sie mal wie toll ich das kann!"

Wieso soll es in Diabolo 3 anders sein?

Es wurde in Warcraft 3 und in WoW ohne Maß gecheatet, was sollte jetzt anders sein?

Ich traue denen einfach nicht, habe schon zuviel gesehen. Der Hacker den ich kenne und den ich immer ermahne hat mir die Augen geöffnet.


----------



## Malifurion (27. Mai 2012)

Prisco schrieb:


> Also ich kenne Leute, die 20 Euro im Monat nur dafür bezahlen, um immer die aktuellsten Hacks zu haben.
> 
> 
> Die Spielehersteller sind gegen die Übermacht der "bezahlten" Hacker machtlos.
> ...


 
Ähm deine Aussage versteh ich net ganz, hast zwar irgendwo recht, aber der Source Code des D3 Battle.net 2.0 ist wesentlich besser gestaltet als der des Vorgängers oder gar der damaligen WoW Server. Und der WD dort (spiele selbst einen) ist KEIN Cheater, da er Spells benutzt die in dank Passiv+Spell+Cast eine sehr hohe Manareg geben. Der Zombiebär Spells gilt ohnehin als sehr stark hat aber aber extrem hohen Manaverbrauch. Nun kannste 1 und 1 zusammenzählen. Der Herr da cheatet nicht, sondern spielt einfach nen super build mit super items, das hat nix mit betrügen zutun sondern mit time management.


----------



## igohla (27. Mai 2012)

Darf ich mal fragen warum bei seinem Char (oben links) ne kleine 1 steht?? Steht da nicht normalerweise sein aktuelles Level? Und trotz des heftigem Schlag von Butcher mitten auf den Char, verliert der Hexendoktor nichtmal 1% Energie ? Unverwundbar oder ist das nur ein Skill?


----------



## VirtuallYBanisheD (27. Mai 2012)

igohla schrieb:


> Darf ich mal fragen warum bei seinem Char (oben links) ne kleine 1 steht?? Steht da nicht normalerweise sein aktuelles Level? Und trotz des heftigem Schlag von Butcher mitten auf den Char, verliert der Hexendoktor nichtmal 1% Energie ? Unverwundbar oder ist das nur ein Skill?


 
Wenn du alleine spielst dann ist oben links kein Icon für deinen Char.
Für mich sieht das aus als ob er auf Normal mit einem lvl 60 Char gegen den Boss antritt.
Ich würde das nicht als "Beweis" gelten lassen ...


----------



## golani79 (27. Mai 2012)

VirtuallYBanisheD schrieb:


> Für mich sieht das aus als ob er auf Normal mit einem lvl 60 Char gegen den Boss antritt.
> Ich würde das nicht als "Beweis" gelten lassen ...


 
Auf Normal ... lol .. dann schau dir mal den Damageoutput an und rechne das mal zusammen und zeig mir, welcher Boss auf Normal so viel Energie hat ...



igohla schrieb:


> Darf ich mal fragen warum bei seinem Char (oben  links) ne kleine 1 steht?? Steht da nicht normalerweise sein aktuelles  Level? Und trotz des heftigem Schlag von Butcher mitten auf den Char,  verliert der Hexendoktor nichtmal 1% Energie ? Unverwundbar oder ist das  nur ein Skill?



Das ist nicht sein Charakter, das ist sein Pet und die Zahl gibt an, wieviele Pets grade aktiv sind.
Den WD kannst mit passiven Skills und Gear super mit LL ausstatten - bin zwar erst auf Nightmare, nutze aber nen ähnlichen Build und kann da teilweise problemlos in Massen von Gegnern stehen, ohne wirklich viel Leben zu verlieren.



wurzn schrieb:


> hat er nicht in benutzung. damit hat man mana ohne ende, ja.


 
Dürfte er schon in Benutzung haben - sieht man, wenn er Spirit Walk aktiviert - 4 Skills auf Cooldown und die Manareg zieht nochmal deutlich an.


Insgesamt funktionieren solche Builds relativ gut - man ist halt immer vom Manareg abhängig und da der Vodooskill für die Manareg nen 120sec Cooldown hat, kann man auch nicht immer so massig spammen, da man sonst ja mit der erhöhten Reg von Vision Quest und evtl. noch der Rune von Spirit Walk die pro Cast Mana retouniert, auskommen muss. Gar nicht so einfach, das immer ganz gut zu managen.


----------



## wurzn (28. Mai 2012)

bei den elite gegnern stirbt auch er sich durch....


----------



## MICHI123 (28. Mai 2012)

Rofljoey schrieb:


> Sein kompletter Build ist darauf ausgelegt, dass er die Bären durchcasten  kann. Sein Spirit Walk ist mit der Rune versehen, dass er beim benutzen  Mana wieder bekommt. Sein Voodo ist auf Manaragg ausgelegt, so kann er  ganze Zeit Bären durchcasten. Wie auch oben erwähnt spielt der passive  Skill auch eien wichtige Rolle. Sein Equip ist nebenbei auch sehr gut,  er dürfte in dem Fight knapp an die 50k DPS kommen. DIese Skillung  eignet sich auch perfekt zum farmen, weil alles in Sekundenbrauchteilen  umfällt.


 Ich versteh das mit dem "Build" noch nicht so richtig:
 ich dachte mein build wäre, wie ich meine Skillpunkte und Attackenpuntke verteilt hab.
Aber bei D3 kann ich doch für linke und rechte Maustaste nur  zwische 4 Attacken aussuchen und das wars, oder irre ich? Wo kann man da btite seinen Charakter an seinen Spielstil anpassen? >.< 
da fadn ich D2 viel geiler mit den Attacken die aufeinander aufgebaut haben, und dann stand da auch immerhin wieviel Damage die dinger machen... und net einfach "schwört einen Blitz herrauf oder sowas...


----------



## golani79 (28. Mai 2012)

Du kannst in den Gameplayoptionen sowohl den Wahlmodus als auch den erweiterten Modus aktivieren.

Beim Wahlmodus machst du dann einfach nen Rechtsklick auf ein beliebiges Skillfeld und kannst dir jeden Skill reinziehen, den du möchtest. Kannst dann auch 2,3 oder mehr aus einer Skillrubrik verwenden. Funktioniert auch für die Mausskills.
So kannst du deinen Charakter besser auf deinen Spielstil anpassen.

Der erweiterte Modus gibt dir dann auch bei den Skills Prozentangaben bzgl. Schaden etc.


----------



## Zerth (30. Mai 2012)

MICHI123 schrieb:


> Ich versteh das mit dem "Build" noch nicht so richtig:


 Der build besteht aus 6 aktiven und 3 passiven Fähigkeiten. Wenn man die entsprechende Option im Menu aktiviert, lassen sich die Skills völlig frei wählen.


----------



## eLuSiveFyonah (3. Juni 2012)

WIESO SOLL DER DOC ZU STARK SEIN???????????? WIE WÄRS MIT "DIE ANDEREN KLASSEN EINFACH ZU WEAK!" ?? und was mit dem monch der is nicht op? man ihr haters haltet mal alle eure finger still...


----------

